

ClusterK can run apps on Amazon’s cloud for 1/10th of the regular price - gaika
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/19/clusterk/

======
olla
Is this really viable in long term? Won't the spot price increase if more
customers bid for the resources? Can Amazon just change its pricing conditions
to make this obsolete if the startup gets more customers and Amazon actually
starts loosing money?

~~~
piramida
Amazon makes money as they monetize their otherwise unused resources. More
usage -> higher bidding, better prices, not a 90% gap with on-demands.

